# So why can't the United States have Android Tivo Stream??



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Really need to check out the thread in the coffee house....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10050189#post10050189

There is a Android app for Tivo Stream but not for the United States?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

You can start with item #1, other countries don't have to deal with our CableCO monopolies and the CableLabs certification for CableCARDs driven by those same CableCO's. The cable companies and their monopolies are one of the worst things to come about for media consumers in the US.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Where on that document does it state that you can watch any show on an android device?

All it says is that you can manage TV. Which is what you can do today with the android app.

No conspiracy here.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Austin Bike said:


> Where on that document does it state that you can watch any show on an android device?
> 
> All it says is that you can manage TV. Which is what you can do today with the android app.
> 
> No conspiracy here.


Right here; http://www.virginmedia.com/apps/android/tvanywhere/devices/

Also if you look at the screen shots of the Android apps it shows live TV....


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Did you bother to read the link that you posted?



> There are some Android devices that can be used to manage your TiVo box but not watch live TV. If your device cannot even be used to manage TiVo, you can still use the Android TV Guide app to record episodes and set series links remotely for TiVo. Search for TV Guide in Google Play on your device. You can also go to virginmedia.com/tvanywhere on any computer to manage your TiVo recordings.


Also, on the device page you can see the following listed as requirements for the app:



> What you need:
> • a compatible Android mobile or tablet with WiFi internet in the UK
> • a TiVo® box
> • your My Virgin Media username and password
> ...


How exactly is it streaming if it does not require a stream device?

I think people are reading this wrong or reading too much into this.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Austin Bike said:


> How exactly is it streaming if it does not require a stream device?
> 
> I think people are reading this wrong or reading too much into this.


You've hit the nail on the head. This is not that earth-shattering. Check my comments (and Dave Zatz's) in the other thread on this.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10050559#post10050559


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok. granted the Virgin Media method may not be using the actual Stream hardware but in the same account it references the same functionality of Stream in that you can watch live TV. The exception is that you can't watch content recorded on your Tivo.

With the Swedish Tivo app appears to take such further, there might be some type of function to watch recorded content however the Google translation is a little off so I can't tell how accurate such is.

In all mannerism esp since there is the hardware Stream product available, the Android viewing capability is there with regards to viewing Tivo video content on a Android device.

Yes, both products do use IP streaming based off the providers internet service instead of from the hardware Stream product.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

So, you're saying, it's not at all like the iOS Stream app, and actually has nothing to do with what your intial post suggested?

Interesting, interesting.

Mods, you can go ahead and lock this thread now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In Europe most HD channels are broadcast in H.264 so they probably don't need the Stream hardware over there to make it work. They also don't have to deal with CableLabs, CableCARD regulations and DRM.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Grakthis said:


> So, you're saying, it's not at all like the iOS Stream app, and actually has nothing to do with what your intial post suggested?
> 
> Interesting, interesting.
> 
> Mods, you can go ahead and lock this thread now.


Why the attitude? This is only a simple conversation, what do you have to contribute to the encouragement for Tivo to produce a solution comparative to that which Apple IOS device have?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> In Europe most HD channels are broadcast in H.264 so they probably don't need the Stream hardware over there to make it work. They also don't have to deal with CableLabs, CableCARD regulations and DRM.


This is the answer in a nutshell.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> In Europe most HD channels are broadcast in H.264 so they probably don't need the Stream hardware over there to make it work.


 But is the audio AAC or AC3? Seems like a lot of portable devices don't handle AC3 audio (probably to avoid the licensing fees).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They actually use 6ch AAC for most stuff. But there are some channels that use AC3.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

eboydog said:


> Why the attitude? This is only a simple conversation, what do you have to contribute to the encouragement for Tivo to produce a solution comparative to that which Apple IOS device have?


So here's how this works... you make a "SENSATIONAL CLICK BAIT THREAD TITLE OMG!" and then it turns out to be exactly what we thought it was, and then I tease you for it. That's the progression. It's pretty standard. Don't take it so hard. Everyone messes up sometimes, and gets teased for it.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

It is coming very soon to US. I have a friend who is beta testing it.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

truman861 said:


> It is coming very soon to US. I have a friend who is beta testing it.


I sure hope so.

Tivo has been saying this for a while and still nothing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The cable show is on April 29th. This is where TiVo first showed off the Stream two years ago, maybe it'll be where they finally release Android streaming?


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> The cable show is on April 29th. This is where TiVo first showed off the Stream two years ago, maybe it'll be where they finally release Android streaming?


Anything yet??? Want to stream to my android phone!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Looks like Tom Rogers is giving some sort of presentation next week...

http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/t...dia-and-telecom-conferenc-nasdaq-tivo-1111733


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The cable show is on April 29th. This is where TiVo first showed off the Stream two years ago, maybe it'll be where they finally release Android streaming?


At this rate, maybe April 29th 2015.

At this point I'll have to see it to believe it. No matter when they say it's coming.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Looks like Tom Rogers is giving some sort of presentation next week...
> 
> http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/t...dia-and-telecom-conferenc-nasdaq-tivo-1111733


I'll take the under on that bet. I can't see them using a forum like that to announce a technology that they promised such a long time ago. There will not be a public announcement, it will just slipstream into the functionality and they will send an email out to customers.


----------

